# New fly?



## leolaquitzon (6 mo ago)

Hi all, I made a fly recently, and wanted to know if it has already been made. I’m sure some variation exists, but I used it yesterday and it did well, caught maybe ten fish.
Essentially it is a sexy walts with a fire orange hotspot, and I gave it four rubber legs, but like a stonefly. I call it the sexy stone but I’m sure it can be characterized as a small stonefly nymph right?
Either way I was proud of it and it works so I am happy.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

One of the best things about fly fishing is catching fish on the flies and knots you tied yourself. Post a picture of your new fly.


----------

